
Efficiency comparison of Word and LaTeX for academic papers - sien
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0115069
======
breadandcrumbel
And if you use/collaborate with someone who uses Linux they can't use Word and
any alternatives muck up the formatting if others use the default docx/doc
file format.

